# Outdoor occupancy/motion sensor



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a customer with a detached garage. The carpenters are in the process of installing a 25' long breezeway from the garage to the house. 
She wants can lights (probably four of them) that are activated on either end by motion. She told me that she does not want anything obtrusive (like a tradition motion sensor you buy at the hardware store) to ruin the look of the breezeway.
And I quote,"I want the lights to come on as I approach from either direction, but I don't want anything sticking out. I don't want to have to flick on any switches, I want it all automatic."
When it is completed, the ceiling of the breezeway will be sheeted over (Ox-board) and painted. 

So, I need to be able to describe to my supply house that I want 2 motion/occupancy sensors (outdoor rated, 110 volt) that will energize a relay (just to make it simple) inside an overhead 3R box to power up 4 can lights with 75 watt PAR-3s. 
What am I looking for? Any models or brand names that you have used in the past?
If it matters, this will probably not be inspected, nor is money a huge concern (within reason).
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Wattstopper or any other brand like that will do what you want.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

One of each will do it.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Best bet is probably an 'occupancy sensor' on the ceiling. It will look liks a smoke detector.

I would advise you to encourage the customer to accept 'dropped opal' shower trims for the can lights. This is not for reasons of exposure, but because the dropped translucent lens will scatter light about the hallway; a recessed trim will give the place a 'cave' like feeling.


----------

